# vaulted ceiling tape repair



## MUDBONE (Dec 26, 2011)

Went and looked at a knock-down textured vaulted ceiling which one side only has pulled away from substrate about 8 inches from each end.Was thinking about since the leg is intact I could squirt some adhesive under it to get it to bond ,groove out the hairline ,spackle and retexture small areas. Fellow drywallers thoughts? Thanks.


----------

